

The Facebook games that millions love (and hate) - white_eskimo
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/02/23/facebook.games/index.html?hpt=C1

======
Ernestas
Interesting video about future of "these types" of games:
[http://fury.com/2010/02/jesse-shells-mindblowing-talk-on-
the...](http://fury.com/2010/02/jesse-shells-mindblowing-talk-on-the-future-
of-games-dice-2010/)

and comments about it on YC: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1142424>

